# Happy Birthday James Moses Leonard!!!!!



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday to my wonderful Honey Bunny James, also known as Maidrite! I Love you!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Birthday James


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday, Honey Bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Aunt Bea said:


> Happy Birthday, Honey Bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Barbara L said:


>



It ain't easy being a Honey Bunny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday James!


----------



## Andy M.

_*Happy Birthday James!!*_


----------



## LPBeier

*Happy Birthday my dear friend.  I bought oranges the other day and was thinking of you - still have to get you that orange chiffon cake.

But even though I can't make your (actual) birthday cake, I send you loads of love and best wishes for the day.

Get that sister of mine to give you a big hug from me!*


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> *Happy Birthday my dear friend.  I bought oranges the other day and was thinking of you - still have to get you that orange chiffon cake.
> 
> But even though I can't make your (actual) birthday cake, I send you loads of love and best wishes for the day.
> 
> Get that sister of mine to give you a big hug from me!*


Awww!  I will, for sure!  Our friends ordered an ice cream cake for his little party tonight, but I will be making him an orange cake (nowhere near as good as that orange chiffon!) with chocolate frosting tomorrow.


----------



## tinlizzie

Happy Birthday to you, James/Maidrite!  You're in good hands on this happy day.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank you so much it warms my heart, to know I have such great friends. Again thank you so much 


Oops sorry to Admin and Mods, I just lost my head with the red large letters its my birthday you know


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday Maidrite!!!  Use any letters you want!!


----------



## kadesma

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMES. You are loved sweetie. Have a wonderful day
cj


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Happy Birthday Maidrite!!!  Use any letters you want!!


Hope that applies for his well-wishers too!   Of course only in this thread!


----------



## Merlot

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day


----------



## Barbara L

We had a fun evening at our friends' house. Because James is, and always will be, a kid at heart, the theme for the night was The Avengers. I gave him an Avengers t-shirt. I made him put it on with his eyes closed, then put another shirt on top of it. He wasn't able to take the top shirt off and look until we were at Tom's and Susan's house. Susan had put Avengers party decorations all around, and she had gotten Avengers plates, napkins, and cups. The cake was also decorated with the Avengers. None of us realized until the cake topper was removed that it lit up. Tom and Susan gave James a nice, large, framed photo of Wrigley Field. To top the night off, we watched the movie "The Avengers."


----------



## licia

Barbara, sounds like James was very happy with his birthday surprises. Does he ever come to the site anymore? I know one time you said he was studying a lot.


----------



## Maidrite

I am here to stay, I just have a lot to keep up with as a designer, but I am always around, Capt. America had my favorite line in the movie, He said, " There is only one GOD and I don't think he dresses like that!" LOL and when Loki stood there telling the Hulk he was so bad, before the last words left his mouth Hulk kicked him to the curb LOL.

THANKS for all the Birthday Wishes I had a great birthday, Its not stuff you get but the fact anybody remembers that really ever counts.
HUGS AND LOVE ALWAYS


----------



## TATTRAT

Better late than never, James I hope you had a FANTASTIC day!! Happy anniversary of your womb liberation, my ole friend!


----------



## taxlady

Happy belated birthday James.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I didn't even see this.  Happy Belated Birthday, James.  I hope the anniversary of your birth was as great as you are.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

